# 300zx 1987



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have a 1987 nissan 300zx engine block for sale or will part out..

it has alt and newr flywheel clutch and pressure plate.

the t-belt broke so...

email me directly or pm me if intrested...

thanks


----------



## turbotim (May 10, 2010)

was it a turbo car


----------

